# website kudos



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Hope this is allowed here just wanted to thank Footbridge Media for helping me grow my business
If you're looking for a website check them out
here's a little link to how it's worked for us Painter Marketing Case Study: Creating Over $400k In Annual Sales With A Minimal Crew & The Right Marketing

my website www.RepaintFlorida.com


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

I need google reviews for my company. I have finally started turning up in searches... Google is a fickle beast.


----------



## JohnCanoe (Jul 25, 2020)

That’s some great stuff! I was thinking about using Fiverr for website design and SEO but that company sounds like they have a quality system and their rates seem reasonable. There is some good talent on Fiverr but it is always nice to be able to call and speak to someone whose first language is English. Congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I finally decided to go with Footbridge last spring after years of doing it myself, money well spent.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

JohnCanoe said:


> That’s some great stuff! I was thinking about using Fiverr for website design and SEO but that company sounds like they have a quality system and their rates seem reasonable. There is some good talent on Fiverr but it is always nice to be able to call and speak to someone whose first language is English. Congrats and thanks for sharing!


The one's on fivver come & go but Footbridge is solid & that's what you need to rank on google ... tell them i sent you


----------



## JohnCanoe (Jul 25, 2020)

Thanks! Will do.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Repaint Florida said:


> Hope this is allowed here just wanted to thank Footbridge Media for helping me grow my business
> If you're looking for a website check them out
> here's a little link to how it's worked for us Painter Marketing Case Study: Creating Over $400k In Annual Sales With A Minimal Crew & The Right Marketing
> 
> my website www.RepaintFlorida.com


you were on here six months ago advertising your website, and looking for suggestions (which you ignored completely from every person on here). I wonder if you are just trying to boost your SEO by linking it to this forum? Change my mind.

I remember mentioning to you that Professionals should never use Comic Sans font, especially when mixing complementary colors for lettering that is meant to be "readable". It is just bad design.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Hope this is allowed here. I'd like to thank myself for designing my own site with a template guide on Zoho. If you're looking to host and build a website, they're very helpful. 

Here's my site: www.masterworkpainting.ca


----------



## JohnCanoe (Jul 25, 2020)

I’ve only been a PaintTalk member for a few months, but I have to say, Holland and Masterwork, you guys are [email protected]@hats. Holland, why would you rip a guy’s design? I’m guessing that’s based on your “expert” opinion. It seems to be working very well for him.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

JohnCanoe said:


> I’ve only been a PaintTalk member for a few months, but I have to say, Holland and Masterwork, you guys are [email protected]@hats. Holland, why would you rip a guy’s design? I’m guessing that’s based on your “expert” opinion. It seems to be working very well for him.


Lol it just comes across as him trying to get more hits on his website. The design is fine, it's just a little douchey having us get him higher up on google. I'm sure the guys at that Footbridge place recommended he post here about them etc....


----------



## JohnCanoe (Jul 25, 2020)

I could maybe partially see your point if either of you were local competitors of his. I know if an established marketing/media firm did a piece on my company I’d be excited to share it as well.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

JohnCanoe said:


> I’ve only been a PaintTalk member for a few months, but I have to say, Holland and Masterwork, you guys are [email protected]@hats. Holland, why would you rip a guy’s design? I’m guessing that’s based on your “expert” opinion. It seems to be working very well for him.











updated website


Just had my website redesigned by https://www.footbridgemedia.com/ been using them for 7+ years and alway been very happy the new website with same domain is for cabinet painting, let me know what you thing. All pictures is our work and very happy with it i do see a few changes i want...




www.painttalk.com


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Maybe I came off a little harsh. I could probably learn a lot from
Repaint Florida. 
He would probably have a lot of listeners if he posted in the business section once in a while (helpful tips, advice, suggestions, etc...) he seems to run a successful painting company with a number of employees.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Holland said:


> you were on here six months ago advertising your website, and looking for suggestions (which you ignored completely from every person on here). I wonder if you are just trying to boost your SEO by linking it to this forum? Change my mind.
> 
> I remember mentioning to you that Professionals should never use Comic Sans font, especially when mixing complementary colors for lettering that is meant to be "readable". It is just bad design.


 WOW .... truly sorry to offend you Holland i didn't know when i ask for suggestions six months ago that I HAD TO USE THEM, i was asking for opinions. let me ask you if someone said you need to use behr paint or wooden ladders does that mean they are a douch if they don't? 

Now you ask about me being on PT and posting your right it's been awhile but i've been here a long time, try use search for Repaint Florida , you might learn ( or maybe not ) here's a old one thread on cabinet painting dated 1/25/2015 you might like Kitchen Cabinet Painting In Orlando Fl

now back to your comment that " i completely ignored everyone " & " i'm little douchey" 
i guess i was right by not using them as you can see my website is doing great without your suggestions


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Repaint Florida said:


> WOW .... truly sorry to offend you Holland i didn't know when i ask for suggestions six months ago that I HAD TO USE THEM, i was asking for opinions. let me ask you if someone said you need to use behr paint or wooden ladders does that mean they are a douch if they don't?
> 
> Now you ask about me being on PT and posting your right it's been awhile but i've been here a long time, try use search for Repaint Florida , you might learn ( or maybe not ) here's a old one thread on cabinet painting dated 1/25/2015 you might like Kitchen Cabinet Painting In Orlando Fl
> 
> ...


I'll take that.

FWIW - Your current logo would look better in place of Sans Serif. Also more consistent for branding purposes.


----------



## IKnowNothing (Oct 15, 2020)

Holland said:


> I remember mentioning to you that Professionals should never use Comic Sans font, especially when mixing complementary colors for lettering that is meant to be "readable". It is just bad design.


I have to agree with you about the Comic Sans font and the colors of the design.
If I was choosing painting company to paint my kitchen cabinets that design would immediately disqualify that company.
It doesn't give me sense of seriousness, it looks bit immature what I would expect from a serious company, but according to RPF he is doing OK and making good money with it.

Yes, asking for an advise of his website design and then reacting to opinions in a quite harsh way was shocking. Why to ask then?
His success with that design proves that there are other factors contributing to his achievements.
I personally find that design very unattractive and unappealing to my visual senses.


----------



## joshtatum (Dec 3, 2020)

Interesting ... I'll check it out


----------



## greys (Dec 23, 2020)

that's interesting, tnx


----------

